# Near heart attack



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Just saw a Silvia on Amazon.fr with a price of 30.85 €. Adrenalin surge was nearly mortal. On clicking, the promised machine dwindled into just a tamper.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

I hope that wasn't for the plastic tamper that comes by default with the machine!


----------

